# Peerless?



## Boardtrackfan (Apr 28, 2009)

Bought this at the Saline show last weekend.  No head badge.  The closest thing I can find is a small ad for a Peerless that has a similar crank.  Can anyone confirm what this is?  Help!


----------



## redline1968 (Apr 29, 2009)

alot of bikes in that era look the same. i have a womens frame that could be any one.  your right the chain ring is a good clue.


----------



## imfastareyou (May 2, 2009)

I have a peerless from a slightly later era, late 20s maybe?

looks like a neat bike you've got there.


----------

